
This is what Google says search will look like under EU copyright laws - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/17/18186879/google-eu-copyright-laws-search-news-link-tax
======
dexen
This... this looks great for the independent newscasters, that presently don't
get to be featured in Google at all. Think the blog, youtube channel or
private website that currently can't get any inroads with the news, due to
utter dominance of a few select players.

While the new EU copyright laws would be bad for the internet as whole, this
particular aspect - leveling playing field in the news space - would help
diversify news delivery away from the current sad state of a handful large
companies mostly feeding off of the same few wire services.

~~~
blueboo
Just when you thought the nightmare of viral conspiracy click bait couldn’t
get worse...

------
comex
That's a cute stunt. Now maybe if Google had done this before negotiations
over the Copyright Directive had reached such a late stage, and maybe if they
had actually shown it to searchers rather than just sending screenshots to the
tech press, they could have mobilized enough opposition to make a difference.
As it is, it's too little too late.

------
loa-in-backup
5 or 6 links news does not make. Now to condense it to: list of news sources
and we have more incentive for people to actually vet what they read, why and
when.

------
tqy
I never liked the "top stories" carousel, so I hope the EU copyright law
passes, if that's what it takes to get rid of all non-organic search spots.

